
The Long and Troubled History of the Amiga - iuguy
http://www.amigahistory.co.uk/ahistory.html
======
iuguy
For me the Amiga will always hold a special place in my heart. It's a real
shame that in the 90s it was handled so badly, and had it not it could've
carved itself a niche in the low latency multimedia department.

If the Amiga had never suffered the way it did, could it have been as big as
the Mac today?

